# [Italian NR] Alessandro Solito Rubik's Cube Blindfolded in 33.81



## Cubo largo (Dec 24, 2013)

Can someone do the reconstruction? Thanks


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 24, 2013)

Really nice solve, even with shaky hands.

Who is this?


----------



## Cubo largo (Dec 24, 2013)

Alessandro Solito, at his first open.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice, though it looks like it could be slightly faster if he removed the box/donned his blindfold/stopped the timer quicker


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 24, 2013)

I know that it could have been done accidentaly, but I just want to remind you that it's illegal to ask judge to put cube in cuber's orientation.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 24, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I know that it could have been done accidentaly, but I just want to remind you that it's illegal to ask judge to put cube in cuber's orientation.



I think he did an x' after taking the box off. I kinda doubt he would have specifically asked for it to be an x' away from his orientation.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 25, 2013)

beautiful execution


----------



## Brest (Dec 26, 2013)

*Alessandro Solito* - 33.81 3x3BLD NR - Salerno Winter Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]EIuNzAMIA70[/youtubehd]


 F R2 B' D2 L2 D B2 F' R' D' F' R' D' U L D B' D

x2 y // memo
corners
y x' D2 L' U L D2 L' U' L x y'
x L U L' D L U' L' D' x'
R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2
z x' L' U L D' L' U' L D x z'
edges
z L' U L E' L' U' L E z'
U L U' M U L' U' M'
x' R2 U M' U' R' U M U' R' x
M2' L U L' U' M2' U L U' L'
R' U M D M' U' M D' M' R
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]		[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Total	33.81						Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Memo	13.52						Memo/Total	40.0%
[COLOR="red"]Solve	20.29	76	3.75	88	4.34	[/COLOR]	Solve/Total	60.0%
Corners	7.67	32	4.17	40	5.22		Corners/Solve	37.8%	42.1%	45.5%
Edges	12.62	44	3.49	48	3.80		Edges/Solve	62.2%	57.9%	54.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 B' D2 L2 D B2 F' R' D' F' R' D' U L D B' D

x2 y // memo
corners
y x' D2 L' U L D2 L' U' L x2 z
L U L' D L U' L' D'
l U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2
z x' L' U L D' L' U' L D x z'
edges
z L' U L E' L' U' L E z'
U L U' M U L' U' M'
x' R2 U M' U' R' U M U' l'
M2' L U L' U' M2' U L U' L'
R' U M D M' U' M D' M' R
View at alg.garron.us


----------

